# assigning different network connections to specific apps



## kiefer (Mar 28, 2012)

I have a situation at my workplace where using the the corporate network via ethernet prevents me from using Spotify for example. I do have an option to use a wifi network that bypasses the corporate firewall, thus enabling Spotify and other blocked services. Unfortunately this keeps me from accessing stuff exclusive to the corporate network.

Actually I was able to soft of overcome the problem by unplugging the ethernet cable, turning on and playing a song on Spotify and then inserting the cable again. Spotify still thinks it's living wirelessly while browsers and network shares use the corporate cable.

While this approach works, it's quite cumbersome to be used daily. So I was thinking there must be a software solution where you can pinpoint a connection to a specific program. Anyone?

I'm using MBP with Lion.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Mar 28, 2012)

If you know the web address/server that Spotify is using, you might be able to use the "routes" table to force outbound traffic to that web address on a specific interface:

http://superuser.com/questions/181882/force-an-application-to-use-a-specific-network-interface

http://www.mac-forums.com/forums/in...two-network-interfaces-how-separate-them.html


----------

